# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Czy z przepukliną pachwinowa można uprawiać sport - bieganie?

## kimek2222

witam czy majac przepuklina pachwinowa 8mm moge biegac?

ciezary nie ale czy bieg zaszkodzi

----------


## Dexatrim

Wszelkie wysiłkowe zajęcia w tym bieganie mogą pogłębić przepukline.Jest już naderwanie a wstrząsy tylko pogłębia stan.

----------


## kimek2222

na ile odpuscic silownie oraz bieganie?

ile to naderwanie bedzaie sie regenerowac?

----------


## Dexatrim

Nie zregeneruje sie samoczynnie.Zawsze w takich przypadkach  rozwiązaniem jest zabieg z wstawieniem siatki.

----------


## Ala_C

Siatka albo szew klasyczny, zależy od wielkości. Ale im wcześniej tym lepiej iść na zabieg. Jeszcze ugrzęźnie wszystko, dojdzie do martwicy i będą kwiatki.

----------

